# Curious question?



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you come directly to the forum or do you go to the homepage first, then click forum.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 6, 2007)

Forum! It's in my browser so i just put "ti" then click the second link down.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Sep 6, 2007)

Homepage first. Then on to the forum!


----------



## pbw (Sep 6, 2007)

I usually keep the forum open in my browser. But when its not I go to the homepage.


----------



## Zman (Sep 6, 2007)

More often than not I go to the forum, it's saved in my cache and come up first.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 6, 2007)

I like to goto the home page first and see whos there, having a write up and a picture about a forum member is so much nicer than having a write up of some unknown pro fisherman


----------



## Icefisher15 (Sep 6, 2007)

I go to the homepage and the click the forum link after I check out the homepage.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a bad habit of going straight for the forum, I do need to explore the rest of the content more.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

I go right to the forums myself and only to the homepage every blue moon. We are creatures of habit! LOL!


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I don't allow stuff to keep in my browser. With firefox, hitting Control - Shift - Delete will clear private data, so all passwords, all things in the address bar, and all things on search engines will come clean. 

I do use bookmarks though. I have all seven of my fishing forums, and ebay and craigslist up at the top of my bookmarks page. 
I have bookmarked the home page, but hardly ever read the stuff until about 3 days ago. I had honestly thought last night, about bookmarking the forum page, but put it off cause it was to much trouble (three clicks, then dragging something from the bottom of the pull down, to the top - I didn't want to waste 30 seconds of my time.  )


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 6, 2007)

I like to go to the homepage to see the moon phase, but other than that, I usually go to the forum.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I like to go to the homepage to see the moon phase, but other than that, I usually go to the forum.




Cool! Im glad someone looks at the moon phase thing and uses it.


----------



## redbug (Sep 6, 2007)

You have a home page?????

I come rite to the forum.. but I have checked out the frony page a few times


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 6, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> Well, I don't allow stuff to keep in my browser. With firefox, hitting Control - Shift - Delete will clear private data, so all passwords, all things in the address bar, and all things on search engines will come clean.



You need to hide all that porn from the parents huh bassboy?


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 6, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't allow stuff to keep in my browser. With firefox, hitting Control - Shift - Delete will clear private data, so all passwords, all things in the address bar, and all things on search engines will come clean.
> ...


haha. Thought about putting that in my post as a joke, but to be honest, my dad put it there. It is supposedly safer, and less likely to get important info hacked off my computer.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2007)

Where is the home page?


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 6, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > bassboy1 said:
> ...



Say what you will bassboy, but im sticking with the porn senerio lol :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 6, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict1976 said:
> ...


What I meant to say, is my dad set it up to do it automatically. If not, I would be to lazy to do it. :lol: 
It is moreso so he doesn't see the price of the fishing rods I plan on buying :lol: The "other species" comes secondary. :lol: 

Naw, it is auto, otherwise I don't care.


----------

